# Top Sirloin



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2006)

Stopped and picked up some Top Sirloins for dinner along with some taters.  I'm full now.....................


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 11, 2006)

Lookin' good Larry!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks good brother.  Send me some.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 11, 2006)

looks good larry. what did you use for the rub.


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> looks good larry. what did you use for the rub.


Looks like WolfeRub in the pic.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 11, 2006)

I new it but one looks like it could be s&p. I don't know but who are we talking about.(larry)


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2006)

You're right.  They don't all look the same.  He resently bought some Santa Maria rub (I think), maybe one is that.  Could be S&P. :dunno:


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you know were he got the Santa Maria rub at? I have 2 tri tip waiting.


----------



## zilla (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey That looks great Larry, I did one too. Was about 3lbs thick cut. Served it with a brown rice blend, pan seared asparagus, and a salad of field greens and baby spinach. I'm full too.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Stopped and picked up some Top Sirloins for dinner along with some taters.  I'm full now.....................
> 
> Dang fine looking eats Larry !!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 12, 2006)

Them are sum big ass steaks!

Makes my stomach growl ! =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice Larry! Steaks look great and so do them lima beans! Man I love lima beans.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Do you know were he got the Santa Maria rub at? I have 2 tri tip waiting.



Chris, the seasoning is called *Gomer's "Gooder'n Shit" Bar-Bur-Q Seasoning*.  I thought it was great on steaks, but don't use too much.  It's pretty salty and could be overpowered easily.  It's salt, pepper, parsley and garlic.  I think that's pretty much it. 

The one steak was S&P for my wife and the other two had another rub on them I wasn't crazy about.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 12, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Do you know were he got the Santa Maria rub at? I have 2 tri tip waiting.



If you "Google" Santa Maria rub you'll get several pages with differing recipes, however, the base of the majority of them is salt, pepper, garlic powder and  dried parsley.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> steak looks good but are those lima beans i see???  yuck!  [-(



Lima beans, limagrands and butter beans rule!!


----------



## oompappy (Apr 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":3dqum92j]steak looks good but are those lima beans i see???  yuck!  [-(



Lima beans, limagrands and butter beans rule!![/quote:3dqum92j]

Yep, I pity da foo that won't eat Limas  [-X


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 12, 2006)

i was made to eat them as a yung-in. Probably why I don't care for them now. Kind of like getting s faced sick drunk on Tequilla once. Don't drink much of that now either! ;.


----------

